

Contranoid – The Chaotic Two-Player Telephone Game from 1897 [video] - mrtnkl
http://contranoid.com

======
matt_morgan
Brilliant advertising.

~~~
jessaustin
Yeah that is a great clip, and an intriguing idea. Also, by running it through
the old-timey filter, they don't have to have their "look" complete. (Unless
the look really is this Thomas Edison thing, which would be weird but OK I
guess.)

~~~
nightpool
From the other videos (this testing one, for example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihe6xf7reAo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihe6xf7reAo))
it seems like this is actually how gameplay looks.

(personally I think its a pretty cool style)

------
dvh
If Arkanoid and Pong had a baby, this would be it.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
I would have said breakout, and pong.

~~~
jessaustin
IMHO breakout is descended from pong itself; different goal but same play
mechanics. While pong was two-player, this game seems to evoke more the two-
player mode of tetris, since defeat isn't sudden but gradually builds up over
time. (...perhaps this makes defeat more agonizing and victory more pleasing?)

------
hiperlink
So what we mean by designer? 0h h1 is a rip off/redesign of some older game
(as it is mentioned in the game's About section).

